# I can draw a cartoon you! and attempt your beautiful Bettas!



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i loove to draw, it may take me a while, i dont color though, im sorry i have lame coloring skills! haha, so u can print them off and color them.


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

*can u draw jumbali my fishy and and a cartoon of me*































:-D:lol:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

alrighty, i'll try lol.


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

okk


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

done! ^.*


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

how do i put them on here?


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

okay so u know how u post on the quick reply well if u go up a lil there will be a small tab _______ bout tht big tht says post reply click on it and then there will be a small little paper clip button click it and attach the pics


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i dont see it though...


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

u can just post in one of ur albums then... and believe me when i started this i asked bout twenty people how to make a thread...... and i just figured out how to put pictures on here yesterday XD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

in amazing detail please explain again. lol.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

nvm i just made an album for my pictures.


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

ok scroll to the bottom of your screen there is a big box that says quick reply dont use that one go a lil north and u see a lil thing that says tags ... almost there... directly above that theres a lil box that says post reply with a lil notepad and pencil.. click it. now u see a bunch of buttons and a message box click the paper clip button and then click browse. find your photo and click it then click the upload button and close that thing. now ur back to message box click submit . if u have more than one photo jst upload it when u upload the other


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

did it work?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I love you now!!!!!! Lol!!!! :d


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

yes its sooooo cute i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im gonna print it and hang it on my wall! ilove it! ek


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yay!!! ik it coulda been better but it was my 1st one, lol.


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

well i thought it was really good


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

thank you!!! i saw yours too yours are great also!


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

thx:tongue:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

welcome.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do do my new girl rose?:
















thx if you can


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yes, but i can't color, i suck at that!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

theres your lushious rose


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

shes cute!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks ^-^


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

cool


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

thank you!


----------

